# Removing Lichen from a caravan roof?



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi guys, as the title really. Does anyone have any tips?

I have tired warm wash, wash and waxes SRP T&GR all with little results.

Many thanks.


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

White vinegar? Worked on a convertible to great effect for me.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I always use a standard wash&wax with a soft brush just takes a bit of effort


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

If G101 doesn't shift it... God himself wouldn't even bother trying.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

30 second cleaner is your weapon of choice for caravan roofs mate


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

G101 and warm water. Leave it to dwell for five minutes
Wash as per normal
Then clay the bugger 
Job done
Now finish in whatever way you want IE machine it etc etc


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

AllenF said:


> G101 and warm water. Leave it to dwell for five minutes
> Wash as per normal
> Then clay the bugger
> Job done
> Now finish in whatever way you want IE machine it etc etc


I know how you would clay a caravan roof,but how do you manage to clay a caravan roof? As in reaching?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Get a clay mitt and place it OVER a mop ( a proper flat mop like your mum used to have) may need to do a bit of alteration along the way but possible.
OR get a couple of large stepladders and place a scaffold board between them over the roof and work in small sections.
With a bit of ingenuity anything is possible.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I think it adds character Maxtor, leave it be.:thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

??????????
Then er whats the point in cleaning it.
Dirt adds character and looks very very good on a mud pluggin 4x4 but doesnt look to good on a new bmw does it. Not to mention the way it can possibly damage the seals between the panels on the roof also blocking the drainage channels .
And to cap all of that detract from the value of the van


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

TBH I've found the best time to clean a caravan that's "gone green"is when there's snow on it. Brush the snow off and the moss etc tends to come with it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

a big vikan brush helps alot


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks all :thumb:

(BTW S63) the van is not mine! :driver::lol:


----------



## JimboRRS (Mar 29, 2010)

I had a caravan for several years and the best product I used was called Bobby Dazzler made by Fenwicks, bought in Halfords :thumb:


----------



## Nicalumisa (May 13, 2014)

I'd be keen to know how you get on as I've had the same issue. Used a product called 'elbow grease' which is raved about on caravan forums. This got about 95% of it off which I'm sort of happy with. Didn't have the heart to clay bar a caravan roof !!! 

Never used g101 or 30 second cleaner before. Maybe worth me investing some.


----------



## Nicalumisa (May 13, 2014)

The fenwicks products I have are 'motorhome and caravan cleaner' (shampoo) and 'Bobby dazzler' (an after wash coating). Neither were any good for getting the roof clean tbh.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

G101 on order. Thanks for the replies.:thumb:


----------



## motorhome (Apr 10, 2011)

This is something I do nearly everyday (its my living). The best method is first of all give the roof a good soaking with diluted TFR, I use Autosmart TFR but others are available. When the TFR has soaked in the algae colour should change from green to a yellow, this is the time to clean the roof using a long handled brush and a bucket with diluted G101 and a bit of waxwash. you may have some hard to remove black spots, this is moss and you probably won't get all of it off as it eats into the roof.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

motorhome said:


> This is something I do nearly everyday (its my living). The best method is first of all give the roof a good soaking with diluted TFR, I use Autosmart TFR but others are available. When the TFR has soaked in the algae colour should change from green to a yellow, this is the time to clean the roof using a long handled brush and a bucket with diluted G101 and a bit of waxwash. you may have some hard to remove black spots, this is moss and you probably won't get all of it off as it eats into the roof.


I got the black spots off mine by soaking some kitchen towel in g101 and laying it on, it helped soften the black up. Need to do it again, the green has all come back.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Its a caravan

burn it:?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Steve said:


> Its a caravan
> 
> burn it:?


You dislike caravans and reliants, are you really Jeremy Clarkson :wave::lol::lol:


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

How about something like HG Mould Remover spray? Works great in the shower, spray, leave, rinse. Would it discolour the fibreglass? Also maybe a bit more hard work required but Collinite do a fibreglass boat cleaner (aka #920) that is for RV's too.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

nifreaky said:


> How about something like HG Mould Remover spray? Works great in the shower, spray, leave, rinse. Would it discolour the fibreglass? Also maybe a bit more hard work required but Collinite do a fibreglass boat cleaner (aka #920) that is for RV's too.


This is heavy duty mould,not a slight build up as you'd get in bathrooms or showers,plus you'd need gallons of the stuff if its non dilutable.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

AS mentioned tfr and or g101 or bilt hamber surfex hd and a medium firm brush.

If your up to it and its oxidised machine it wax it and its easy to keep on top off, even better for maintenance limitation get the owner to get a caravan cover for it, a decent one.


----------

